# Gas dryer stuck adapter



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

The flare fitting looks good, no scratches.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

lefty loosey


----------



## LadeeDIY (Feb 20, 2018)

WD 40 a few times a day for a few days. An hour after each application turn it back & forth to loosen. It should loosen more each time.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

You likely need a pipe wrench to hold back the black pipe unless you don't care if it rotates/bends something inside the dryer (the old one getting tossed?).


----------



## hpdaterrible (Sep 15, 2020)

bob22 said:


> You likely need a pipe wrench to hold back the black pipe unless you don't care if it rotates/bends something inside the dryer (the old one getting tossed?).



I want to save the pipe and the dryer. is the pipe wrench too sharp for that blackpipe? 

The black looks like some kind of coating.


----------



## hpdaterrible (Sep 15, 2020)

LadeeDIY said:


> WD 40 a few times a day for a few days. An hour after each application turn it back & forth to loosen. It should loosen more each time.



I'm doing this. thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

hpdaterrible said:


> I want to save the pipe and the dryer. is the pipe wrench too sharp for that blackpipe?
> 
> The black looks like some kind of coating.


That’s what pipe wrenches are made to do.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

That looks like a 1/2" fitting? Today my job will be trying to take apart old 3" threaded steam pipes. I'll be using 4' long pipe wrenches and a 4' long piece of pipe to use as an extension on one of the wrenches in order to (hopefully) get enough leverage. 

In my experience, WD40 doesn't help with taking apart pipe fittings, especially ones that are already lubed with pipe dope. You just need more muscles. Maybe go ask your daughter for help.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

WD40 is a lubricant, not a penetrant.


----------



## Yoca (Sep 13, 2020)

huesmann said:


> WD40 is a lubricant, not a penetrant.


i agree.. 

any update?


----------

